# carrageenin anyone?



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I was reviewing ingredients in things I had consumed recently as I have had a minor setback this morning. I'm 99.9% sure that my setback is due to corn which I already know I'm sensitive to creeping into something I ate yesterday. However, I was wondering what you good people know about the ingredient carrageenin?


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Funny you should ask. My grandmother just sent me an article from Prevention magazine. The article was by Dr. Andrew Weil (yeah, that one), and was on IBS. Dr. Weil suggested specifically avoiding carageenan. That's the first and only time I've heard that, but as I recall he said it was a thickening ingredient (from some type of sea plant) that can cause IBSers trouble. Carageenan is a gazillion products, so I don't know how much I will follow his advice or not, but that's what the article said.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SteveE:FYICarageenan http://www.annieappleseedproject.org/carandcolcan.html MNL


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Carageenan contains high amounts of iodine (evidently due to the fact that it's made from seaweed?) and it causes those of us with thyroid problems MAJOR problems! Iodine is the fuel the thyroid needs to make thyroid hormone. (Thyroid hormone is made from iodine atoms - T4 and T3) Too much thyroid hormone speeds up metabolism and all major body systems.Foods with carrageenan, alginates, agar, dulse and other seaweed products seem to trigger hyper in me. Also FD&C Red Dye #3 is pure iodine. Carrageenan is in most whipping creams, commercial ice cream, puddings, pre-mixed chocolate milk, and some protein shakes, nutrition drinks, and yogurts.


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

HI there!!! Carageen is also a form of MSG which could be particularly nasty on your tummy. Whenever I eat it, I get instant stomache pains etc!!! So, I try to stay away!!!


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

after reading this I have realized that the toffuti Cutie Ice cream bars often bother my tum tum and as I invesigated low and behold it has carrageenin.BOOO HOO those are so good


----------



## TonyDouglass76! (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been affected by this additive, I lost my job my home and nearly my family all because of Carrageenan!!! I had dizziness, nausea, headaches, gut inflammation, D and V, cramps and loss of energy, not to mention and extremely large belly. Recommend stay away from it is a must!!! I cannot emphasise this enough!!!! Since removing Carageenan from my diet I have none of the above and now can read while traveling on a train!!!. Unfortunatly the GP had no idea about Carrageenan, and subsequently mis diagnosed my ailment, and so was thought to be putting it on so to speak(making it up).


----------

